# Looking for young/baby male rats to be cage mates for my current rat - Indiana



## SheerBliss (Feb 8, 2015)

Hello! I'm looking for baby to young male rats to replace my current rat's cage mate that recently passed away (RIP Basil...). My current rat is about 2 years old and very playful and kind. He is not neutered so a rat too old or young might not work out so well. I recently got a new cage which is all decked out (Martin's R-685) and ready to house the three of them. I already applied to all my local adoption/rescues places but no word back from any of them yet and I hate seeing him alone and really don't want to have to buy rats from the pet store if I can help a rat in need.

Thank you ^-^


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

where at? vheck out rattietattierescue!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I second that motion!! Rattie Tattie Rescue have just pulled off a huge rescue involving a pet shop cruelty case. I recommend you go to their site, rattietattierescue.com and fill out an application.


----------



## SheerBliss (Feb 8, 2015)

@nanashi7 I'm in the central Indianapolis area

Also thanks, I have never heard of them and applied this morning :3


----------

